# Help!!!



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

i cannot tell if my board is waxed, i just bought it in November and am going to nakiska tomorrow! it is a forum recon (2009) 153 wide can any one tell me if forum boards come waxed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I know its a little late to respond but your board should be factory waxed. You should be set.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

use your the back of your fingernail to check.If wax comes off then good.

After a day or two of riding look for little white hairs that start to develop near the edges. Then it's time to wax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

hope things work out.LOL!


----------

